# Chinese Blue Breasted (button) Quail males: FTGH + shipping or P/U



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there, I've got an overabundance of male CBBQ (button) quail that need new homes. These must go to a good pet home or for breeding purposes, they are no use for eating and can't survive on their own in the wild. 

CBBQ are about 4" long from head to tail. They eat a high-protein feed (I feed mine 20% Purina Flock Raiser) combined with a good-quality seed mix. 

They are ground-dwellers, and for this reason many people use them in aviaries for small 'flighted' birds as a clean-up crew. Unfortunately, due to their small size, they are best kept indoors unless you are in a warm climate that stays above freezing year round. 

Buttons are best kept in pairs, though same-sex groups can be kept if given enough space. 

Currently I have 11 males that need new homes. 

My available males are: 
cinnamon blueface (3)
Darth Vader (1)
Redbreast (1)
Golden Pearl (3)
Silver (3)

Buttons are very territorial, so if you would like more than one (and plan on housing them together) please contact me to see which ones are currently housed together to reduce the risk of fighting. 

Shipping is by USPS express mail based on your zip code plus the cost of the box ($4). For simplicity's sake, I ask a flat fee of $35 for shipping, then once the birds are shipped I'll refund any excess if applicable. 

You'll notice that some of them have bald heads and/or backs, this is because they are not being housed properly due to lack of space. 

Red breast male (right-1 available), Darth Vader male (back left-1 available). {not pictured: cinnamon blueface male-available}








Cinnamon blue face (back right-3 available), Golden pearl (front left-3 available). 









I haven't gotten pics of the silvers or 2 of the golden pearls, they are young, probably 6 weeks old. 
I'm no expert on the colors, so if you see any discrepancies please feel free to correct me.  Thanks for looking!

Shipping fees are $35 for shipping and box. I will refund any that is left over minus paypal and box fees (if applicable). So any number of birds, you can figure $35 for shipping. I don't know for sure that it would cost that much, but it seems like that's pretty close unless the receiver is fairly close to where I am. The last ones I sent cost $27.75 to ship to Texas (zone 5) for 6 buttons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------

